# Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)



## McMurphy (Mar 30, 2004)

I got back from watching Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind tonight, and I found it brilliant.  The editing, the film shooting, the chopped up narration, and the non-linear narrative offers a welcomed treat in mainstream cinema.  I highly recommend it, and, dare I say, there is a touch of science fiction in it.


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2007)

What a great film! I just rented it on DVD. Not sure how I missed it first time around, but I wasn't a great fan of Jim Carrey and it is cataloged as either Comedy or Romance, which it is both, but its much more than that. I got interested because I know it had been mentioned on threads here in Chronicles, and compared with _Vanilla Sky_ and _Total Recall_, but this was the only thread I could find on it.

I think this is the best thing I've seen Carrey do, and only he could make those childhood flashbacks work. If I hadn't already known the premise, I may have found the narrative hard to follow, but because I did, I instantly recognised that the beginning was a flash-forward to after the process. Maybe it might be better to come to it without knowing anything about it, then the end would be a revelation.

A strong cast too, Kate Winslet, Kirsten Dunst, Mark Ruffalo, Elijah Wood.

It had some real poignant moments, and threw in many ideas. Would they really meet up and fall in love again? Are people made for each other? The subplots with weird Patrick, and already wiped Mary came unexpected to me. 

I liked the use of rewinding tapes as an analogy. And they did the shutting down of lights in buildings that was used in _Life on Mars_, and buildings falling into dis-repair, and faces going blank.


----------



## TK-421 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is one of the best movies I have seen. I really liked the entire cast in it.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 18, 2007)

I enjoyed this film, different and at times sad.  Maybe not in my top ten but well worth watching and recommending.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see relatively new posts about this movie being brought up.

Upon reflection (and I have since purchased the DVD copy), I must say I enjoy how the film narrative reminds me of the film adaption of Slaughterhouse Five, which I think is a high complement since that, too, is a brilliant film.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best films I have seen. Am not usually a fan of Jim Carey and saw this because a friend gave it to me. I'm glad I did and for me at least, this is the best that he has done.

Was a well done movie with some very intriguing ideas. Have often wondered if I'd do the same if offered the possibility.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 2, 2008)

I find Carrey better in movies where he's not the Rubberface.


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

Marky Lazer said:


> I find Carrey better in movies where he's not the Rubberface.


 
Hahaha... agreed.

I loved Eternal Sunshine.  The writers did a very good job of creating that plot.


----------



## fishi (May 8, 2009)

Jim Carrey... wow! I've always liked him as the hilarious Comedian he is just too good ..
but i liked his performance in this movie as well!
good to c him in this role

I also liked his latest movie ..Yes man 
worth watchin!

i guess its dvd is releasing soon!


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

Must be just me. We rented it a while ago and switched off. Just didn't get it at all. He should stick to comedy!


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2009)

AH, AE. I think it's one of those films you might've had to stick with to get. I remember thinking it was way weird and over-the-top the first time I saw it, but about a third to halfway in, you just sort of accept the differentness and concentrate on the storytelling. One of the best films I've ever seen.

Maybe in the future you'll be talked into giving it another try and if you hold off on judgement until the end....COuld really change your mind.


----------



## kythe (May 8, 2009)

I really enjoyed this film as well.  It's the first movie I've seen Jim Carrey play a serious character.   You expect him to be excessive with goofball characters, but he gave a wonderful performance here.  Overall not one of my favorite movie, but very well done in both story and acting from the entire cast.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (May 10, 2009)

I loved this movie when I watched it some years ago. Jim Carrey gave one of his best performances and Kate Winslet proved again why she's the best actress of her generation.

It's a wonderful love story with an interesting science-fiction premise that's executed with a lot of charm. I really felt Joel's terror as he struggled to retain his dear memories. The ending got to me like few endings have.


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 11, 2009)

I've just finished watching this and I can say, I really enjoyed it. It's nowhere near as difficult to follow as I first thought once I'd figured out what the hair colours meant(although the green near the end through me), and by about half way through I was enraptured by it. Jim Carrey was great - such a very understated and restrained approach from him, which really made me forget it was him for most of the movie, and Kate Winslet was charming.

It's definitely a movie I'll be watching again.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 11, 2009)

I found it far too much like Momento to be enjoyable. I hate flashback, timejump memory stories and movies.


----------



## MontyCircus (May 12, 2009)

Wowsers, so much discussion and not one mention of the brilliant screen-writer *Charlie Kaufman*.  This being one of his three classic screenplays, along with *Being John Malkovitch* (perfect film) and *Adaptation* (maybe the only Nicholas Cage movie I ever liked?)

Anyway, yeah this movie has everything.  It's funny, it's wacky and interesting and the central gimmick is interesting "would I go for that procedure?"

But what puts it over the top for me is it has a lot of good "real" relationship stuff in it.  All that pain and heart-ache and hate and anger of a break-up.  And in the end...seeing that overall, all those negative feelings are worth having because you experience so many great, blissful moments over a long time prior to that.

And another thing I love is that it's obvious they aren't meant for each other.  They're basically completely the opposite and their relationship is far froom smooth-sailing.  But usually in movies the two leads are perfect and meant to be, and they have this perfect relationship, but then one of them tragically dies near the end so the girls can cry while the guys roll their eyes.  But this flick just strikes me so personally in so many lines, in so many scenes.  It really gets to the core of how a break-up feels.  It's just so...great.  So bitter-sweet.  So god damn beautiful...

When I'm going through a break-up, the first thing I do (okay, second thing after changing all of my computer and internet passwords), is watch this movie and cry my eyes out.

Unfortunately I've seen this movie a LOT over the years


----------



## antiloquax (Jun 26, 2011)

I love this film. Reminded me very strongly of the PKD story "We Can Remember it for you Wholesale".


----------



## Highlander (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't read the PKD book - but enjoyed the loose take-off "_Total Recall"_ with Arnie.

However, really enjoyed Spotless - as has been noted above, I too am not a Jim carrey fan  (Just too zany at times).  I had no idea about the plot beforehand so it was a bit tricky to follow at the start, but I soon got caught up in it.  Great intercutting.


----------



## antiloquax (Jul 12, 2011)

@Highlander - the Dick story I mentioned is what "Total Recall" was based on


----------

